# Best Cover Versions in the World Ever!



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (27 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## kadoxu (28 Sep 2016)

Sorry... couldn't resist...


----------



## Nelson (28 Sep 2016)

.


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> .


----------



## TOO (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## TOO (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## tmiravent (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## GHNelson (29 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (29 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## GHNelson (29 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (29 Sep 2016)

hoggie


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Sep 2016)

Not to big a fan of cover versions in general Hoggie unless the artist can add something I think Bryan Ferry did it with Lennons "Jealous Guy"


----------



## dw1305 (1 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


>


It is certainly a bit different compared to Bill Wither's original version. 





PARAGUAY said:


> I think Bryan Ferry did it with Lennons "Jealous Guy"


A favourite of mine as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It is certainly a bit different compared to Bill Wither's original version. A favourite of mine as well.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Sure is.. .. She did a lot of covers, to many to name and all of them i can enjoy.. I'm also a bit Bill Withers fan so t'hat's why i choose this one. I'm also rather a purist, but her covers are more than just copying.


----------



## tim (1 Oct 2016)

This made my Christmas last year  though mrs Tim thought it was awful so maybe not to everyone's taste.


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2016)

But few times covers can be way beter and more catchy than the original. From this the original is just to sweet, this is not a young guys story and is way beter with a lived and aged voice.


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2016)

tim said:


> This made my Christmas last year  though mrs Tim thought it was awful so maybe not to everyone's taste.



If you manage to sit through the first minute it becomes rather enjoyable.. But definitely best after a few beers with some mates..


----------



## Manisha (1 Oct 2016)

hogan53 said:


> hoggie




I REALLY didn't want to like this...but it's really nice ☺


----------



## Manisha (1 Oct 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> Not to big a fan of cover versions in general Hoggie unless the artist can add something I think Bryan Ferry did it with Lennons "Jealous Guy"



I hate to like pinched music, but some artists voices can really add emotion to original work or rework something so differently it doesn't take away from the original ☺  that being said some are too entertaining not to appreciate


----------



## Manisha (1 Oct 2016)

tim said:


> This made my Christmas last year  though mrs Tim thought it was awful so maybe not to everyone's taste.




Hahaha!


----------



## Manisha (1 Oct 2016)

Not a cover... but a parody of the Frank Sinatra   

Apologies in advance,  it's just wrong...


----------



## zozo (1 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Not a cover... but a parody of the Frank Sinatra
> 
> Apologies in advance,  it's just wrong...




Kinda reminds off

Sorry not a cover..


----------



## GHNelson (1 Oct 2016)

PARAGUAY said:


> Not to big a fan of cover versions in general Hoggie unless the artist can add something I think Bryan Ferry did it with Lennons "Jealous Guy"


Indeed....nice cover of Jealous Guy from Mr Ferry!
He is one of the Past Masters of re-working great tracks!
A Hard Rains Gonna Fall.....springs to mind...plus lots of others!
hoggie


----------



## sciencefiction (2 Oct 2016)




----------



## Manisha (3 Oct 2016)

Definately not a best ever (not as bad as my last post either, sorry!) But funny...


----------



## Manisha (6 Oct 2016)

Forgot this gem


----------



## GHNelson (7 Oct 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (7 Oct 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (7 Oct 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (7 Oct 2016)

hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (7 Oct 2016)

hoggie


----------

